
TikTok traders are pumping joke cryptocurrency Dogecoin–and the price is up 95% - fortran77
https://fortune.com/2020/07/09/tiktok-dogecoin-challenge/
======
mtnGoat
The crypto pump and dump scams are still going on? Can't crypto currency just
mature or go away now?

------
turbine29
That’s the worst cookie permission screen I’ve seen. My god it’s awful.

~~~
dezmou
The worst so far !! I was going to comment section just to comment that !!

~~~
oehtXRwMkIs
I'm not sure but I think commenting on site formatting or design is no longer
allowed on HN.

